

Crisis in Cosmology - ftl
http://www.marxist.com/crisis-in-cosmology241105.htm

======
russell
"This group of scientists are fighting to establish what is essentially a
materialist and dialectical approach to the ideas of time and space and the
origin of the universe."

Now there is a Marxist Cosmology" The big bang theory is a construct of faith
just like Christian creationism; the dialectical approach gives us Plasma
Cosmology, which needs nothing fancier than Maxwell's Equations.
Astrophysicists dont get it because they dont understand
electromagnetism.</sarcasm>

I am not an astrophysicist, so this article could be straight as an arrow and
blow by me, but I don't think so. Contrary to what was said in the article,
these are exciting times because there are starting to be observations which
can discriminate among theories. Dark mater was proposed because galaxies dont
rotate the way Newton said they should. Now the LHC is in a position to create
dark matter candidates or disprove Super Symmetry.

